# Uhrzeit in CoDeSys Visu



## thomas223 (17 November 2011)

Hallo!

Ich versuche mich zurzeit in CoDeSys und habe natürlich gleich mal ein paar Anfängerfragen!!!

Ich versuche zurzeit eine Wochenzeitschaltuhr zu Programmieren! Diese nimmt auch schon langsam gestalt an!

Nun möchte ich gern über die Visu eine Variable TOD: verändern können, doch scheitere ich schon darann etwas in das Textfeld eingeben zu können?


gibt es vieleicht soetwas wie ein Nummerisches eingabefeld?


Thomas


----------



## Commander_Titte (17 November 2011)

Ist gar nicht schwer: Rechteck einfügen --> Element konfigurieren --> Text --> Inhalt --> dort folgendes eingeben: %s --> dann auf Variablen gehen --> bei Textausgabe die gewünschte Variable eintragen (Zur Hilfe: In das Feld klicken, dann F2 drücken) --> dann auf Eingabe gehen--> Checkbox Texteingabe der Variable aktivieren --> OK --> Fertig und testen!

Nutzt du CoDeSys oder TwinCat? Bei TwinCat gibt es ein super Informationssystem, siehe hier.  Und hier ist die Visu gut beschrieben. Zwischen TwinCat und CoDeSys gibt es glaube ich keine großen unterschiede in der Visu.

Mfg Christoph Tiedeken


----------



## thomas223 (18 November 2011)

Ich nutze CoDeSys 3.4 und habe es nach langen suchen gefunden was du meinst! Doch leider hatt die F2 hier keine bedeutung!

DANKE DANKE!!!

Weiß jemand ob es in der Visu auch soetwas wie ein Raster Fang gibt un die Abstände irgendwie hin zu bekommen???


----------



## M_o_t (19 November 2011)

Unter Extras ->Optionen -> Visualisierung kann ein Gitter aktiv geschaltet werden


----------



## thomas223 (21 November 2011)

Danke euch allen für eure Mühe!!!


----------

